# Tracking man hrs. per installed unit



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Long time no see. lol

Has anyone tracked man hrs. for residential roofing on a per piece method?
Like how much time for a pipe boot, installing ice-guard, etc. 
I don't use subs, so I am trying to come up with an accurate way to forecast the
labor on jobs being bid.

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Onarooftop said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time no see. lol
> 
> ...


Kyle, 

You are such The Business Man! 
Hat's off to you bud! 

If you weren't so darn far away, I'd head out there and help you square away your company! 


:lol:

Do each area of work yourself and then go by that standard. 
Be reasonable and don't expect your crew to work as quickly as you though.


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey,

How are you 2ndGen.

I hope everything is going well. 


Kyle


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyle, take some time out of your schedule and observe the various tasks on an easy installation, a meium difficulty and real difficult and calculate the "Minutes" and then throw the results out the window.

The conditions will only be an average on the days you were there.

I look at the poorest possible time frame and calculate from there, so that if bad weather and bad customers inhibit the progress and profit margin, I still should come out ahead at the end.

But, it still is a good idea to know what to expect, but do you get the same results if another technician is doing the task?

Craftsman and Xactimate might give you some ideas though or Means Book also. It is all abvailable on CD.

Ed


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Onarooftop said:


> Hey,
> 
> How are you 2ndGen.
> 
> ...


"Now" it's going well. 
Had some some severe ups and downs since we last spoke. 
But, I'm working at making it allllll up from now on!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyle how did my spreadsheet work for you?

One more thing you might want to add... I discovered today that powerwashing is 6 squares per hour using a medium tip on a medium-dirty surface. Like I said the spreadsheet is a living breathing entity that changes always.


I had a means book on residential remodeling I had xeroxed for me by a teacher when i was taking a some cources on construction management. It was fairly accurate in timing, but not on price. Then again everyone's price is different... The means takes a little getting used to using through. It's lmost like another language.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Grumpy,

Your post reminded me of a great book I picked up as a 19 year old.
I believe it was called something like "How to become a Contractor".
What was best about it was the real world experiences of the author. 
I'll look it up and post it if I find.


----------

